# Smoking Weed....



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok after reading GG last few posts it seems he has the idea that people that smoke are lazy, lower class of society. No offense GG. I mean maybe I took it wrong but thats how it came off. I was wondering how many people think like this?? Seems like anytime weed is brought up on this site someone is getting all butt hurt... LOL so I was wondering why someone would look down on something as harmless as marijuana....... What are the views on this site??

Interested to read the comments.....


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

My mom and most of her friends do, they're all in 100k plus jobs, including CEOs and major business owners in the area. They roll the littlest joints I've ever seen and smoke just enough to get them "in the zone". I've learned to smoke like that over the years. When I'm buzzed im super attentive compared to when I'm stoned and dont give two f*cks or a damn.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Clicky

Found that kinda interesting...


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

i have always discussed with my buddies how when we are around certain groups of adults or non smokers we feel like we cannot bring it up at all because we will automatically be shut down and categorized as stoners. THis to me is wrong and wish for the day it changes.

I still dont know why we can drink our selves stupid and its ok. Why cant i take a hit or two out of my pipe or j?

this is another one for the list of why i am deciding whether or not to move out of the country after school.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

smoke weed everyday


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I smoke weed all day everyday and still lead a productive and full life. I could honestly give a rats ass what anyone has to say about it. Im stoned all day everyday pretty much and i find as long as its good quality marijuana you dont get the lethargic feeling you get with the low grade bud.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, there are plenty of burnouts but I think they'd be burnouts whether or not pot existed


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I only hate the everyday marijuana smokers like ICEE. There so lazy and don't want to do anything unless marijuana is involved. They even somehow manage to get 19000 posts on a fish forum in 2 years.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Clicky
> 
> Found that kinda interesting...


thats an awesome link.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

i smoked weed once in my life , around 8 years ago and i hate it
i will never do it again , cant believe how that stinky sh*t can actually be good 
i am not trying to offense noone just said my opinion


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have never smoked weed but have plenty of friends that do and they are successful. I would rather have someone smoking pot next to me than a cig. It is really stereotypical that everyone that smoke pot is a scum. Weed is harmless IMO I just choose not to do it. Now if this was about cocaine, crystal meth, heroin, etc. I would say yes I do think they are low class scum.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

E-THUG said:


> I only hate the everyday marijuana smokers like ICEE. There so lazy and don't want to do anything unless marijuana is involved. They even somehow manage to get 19000 posts on a fish forum in 2 years.


<<


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i smoke it. sometimes regularly, other times ill go 6-12 months without touching it. right now im studying for exams and find it definitely helps, but when exams are over im not toking until september.lol


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

It all depends on the smoker and how much you smoke. I have a friend that smokes entirely too much weed. To the point where he is probably smoking like a half ounce a day between his girlfriend and himself and they are the most childish adults I have ever seen. Not like the good Childish where you have fun and get a little silly from time to time. I mean the whiney piss and moan type of child and as for motivation... Shiiiitt. Can't get them to do anything that involves them being away from their bong for extended periods of time. I also know frequent smokers who are very active and motivated so It really all comes down to the individual. I used to be a crazy pot head smoking all day every day and I was one lazy bastard with 0 motivation so I stopped. I'll smoke a little pinner every now and then to help me sleep or to relax while watching a movie but other than that I rarely touch it. I am more motivated and succesfull since stopping but hey, that's just me.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

My problem is how people who are weed smokers constantly try to promote it. Ya, I get it, you smoke weed. Although, I do not think avatars of rolling joints and weed leaves are awesome like you. I chew, does that mean I have an avatar of someone spitting a big dip into a spittoon? No.. I have plenty of friends who constantly smoke. I don't have a problem with them at all. They never try to get me to smoke and if I wanted to, I am SURE they would let me. I also have friends who smoke who constantly talk about how "uber awesome it is doods." That is what pisses me off. If you smoke, are successful, aren't on welfare, and are living a productive life; good, go for it! I am happy for you and your marijuana is fine with me. If you are a waste of life who is stealing and living off of others, then f*ck you. Stop smoking, stop your sh*t, and get on track. Although, I would say the same thing for an alcoholic.

Honestly, this is just my two cents. I truly do not mean to offend anyone with this at all.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

kove32 said:


> *My problem is how people who are weed smokers constantly try to promote it. Ya, I get it, you smoke weed. Although, I do not think avatars of rolling joints and weed leaves are awesome like you. I chew, does that mean I have an avatar of someone spitting a big dip into a spittoon?* No.. I have plenty of friends who constantly smoke. I don't have a problem with them at all. They never try to get me to smoke and if I wanted to, I am SURE they would let me. I also have friends who smoke who constantly talk about how "uber awesome it is doods." That is what pisses me off. If you smoke, are successful, aren't on welfare, and are living a productive life; good, go for it! I am happy for you and your marijuana is fine with me. If you are a waste of life who is stealing and living off of others, then f*ck you. Stop smoking, stop your sh*t, and get on track. Although, I would say the same thing for an alcoholic.
> 
> Honestly, this is just my two cents. I truly do not mean to offend anyone with this at all.


Could not have said it better.....it is quite annoying when people advertise it. Yes you smoke weed, who gives a sh*t! No one cares about how baked you were or how big the joint was. All about attention. I have no problem with it but the attention whoring aggravates me.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

100 percent agreed with kove32.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I agree about tooting the horn about it also.. Lame.

It's just a plant, and the only real problem I have with it is that it is illegal.

I have a friend that smokes entirely too much for him to function like a normal person. He sends his CHILD to his room so he can toke up and not feel like he is getting his 4 year old high or something lame like that..
I really want to lay into him with a lecture type speech, but I just know he won't hear a word I say, and when I'm done he would most likely act more childish than his 4 year old, and not understand where I'm comming from.
He is that type of friend that you can't lend money to, because he won't ever pay you back until you harp him about it.
His house reeks of weed 24/7 and I think he is going to get spinal bifida from sitting on his couch too much..
He won't do anything that takes him away from his weed or his Playstation for any longer than 10 minutes. Needless to say, our friendship is hurting because of it.

I really have no problem with it except for it's illegality, and what it has done to my friend. I hope he comes back some day. I'm praying for that day to come! I miss him.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

It uh............................makes me slow and ............................uh...........................................more preceptive but it................................................uh............................
.........slows the reaction time.............................................and makes short term.....................and makes short term............................................and makes short term memory bad.......................uh........................................yeah!!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Back in the '80s I was a MAJOR pothead.
Presently however, I can count the number of hits I take within any given year on one hand... (camping trips and whatnot...)

I am constantly amazed at how many very intelligent, successful people smoke pot on a regular basis!
I personally know many very successful business owners, a psychologist, a couple doctors, etc. that are major potheads.

Personally, I drink regularly and hardly ever smoke weed, but to be honest, I think that having weed illegal and alcohol legal is a bit backwards.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I dont have a problem with it, plenty of my friends smoke pot. I've smoked it maybe 6 times in my life, only twice was it good. The other times I was just paranoid as hell the whole time so i stopped. Its been almost 5 years since I've smoked, if it was legal I know i would enjoy it more.

Also who cares if someone is bragging about smokin weed, not something I would be getting worked up about. I know plenty of people over the age of 40 that smoke and are doing very well for them selfs.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> I am constantly amazed at how many very intelligent, successful people smoke pot on a regular basis!
> I personally know many very successful business owners, a psychologist, a couple doctors, etc. that are major potheads.


Why ? Smoking weed doesn't make you less intelligent or successful. Our last 3 presidents have all gotten high plenty of times, for crying out loud.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I love to smoke and drink and don't do sh*t. I'm the scum of society at this point. Coming from white trash, who has done most drugs available at one time or another, I think alcohol should be illegal, and pot legal. Potheads aren't lazy because they like to smoke, they smoke because they're to lazy to do anything else. Its a chicken/egg thing.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

There are two kinds of plants. The stuff that makes you tired and the stuff that makes you have "hightened senses" or get in the "zone" as we smokers like to put it. As far as being lazy its the person not the plant. With out it they'd still be lazy bastards. I still find it hard to believe they can make a 100% naturally growing plant illegal yet sell all the prescription drugs that have a lot of ill side effects for a lot more money. I smoke nearly every day. Sometimes I go a few weeks without. I never crave it like i did when I smoked cigarettes, which if they want to make something illegal should do. Same as others most people I know are successful people with families that smoke. Alcohol has much worse side effects than smoking herb. You cant function worth a damn when your drunk but if your stoned you can still talk with out slurring your vision doesnt get blurry, you just get hungry and horny when you smoke. Wheres the harm in that. I know a lot of people that dont smoke but dont care if people do. Its not harming them in anyway. Seriously if weed was legalized the world would be a much happier place. I can come home from a shitty day at work and be real pissed. Have a couple tokes and I feel better. Now if I drank and got drunk Id probably grab my shot gun go to my bosses house and blow his Fn head off. Its used as a medicine so wtf. Give it another 10-20 years if the earth has blown up by then it will be so decriminilzed people will be walkn around with jibbers hangn out of there mouth. I'll admit I drive around after smokn and honestly I probably drive safer simply cause I sure as hell dont want to get pulled over. Nothn like getting in the zone and jumpn on my honda and goin for a cruise. Try doing that after having 6 beers.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> I am constantly amazed at how many very intelligent, successful people smoke pot on a regular basis!
> I personally know many very successful business owners, a psychologist, a couple doctors, etc. that are major potheads.


Why ? Smoking weed doesn't make you less intelligent or successful. Our last 3 presidents have all gotten high plenty of times, for crying out loud.
[/quote]

You gotta be kidding.
How could you misinterpret that drastically? 
(Read my post again... s l o w l y...........)

______________________

p.s. Although I find it hilarious that you would use our last three presidents as examples of "Intelligence!"


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> I am constantly amazed at how many very intelligent, successful people smoke pot on a regular basis!
> I personally know many very successful business owners, a psychologist, a couple doctors, etc. that are major potheads.


Why ? Smoking weed doesn't make you less intelligent or successful. Our last 3 presidents have all gotten high plenty of times, for crying out loud.
[/quote]

You gotta be kidding.
How could you misinterpret that drastically? 
(Read my post again... s l o w l y...........)

______________________

p.s. Although I find it hilarious that you would use our last three presidents as examples of "Intelligence!"








[/quote]

I did read your post. I was asking why it amazes you.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ 'Cause large numbers of anything amaze me.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> Back in the '80s I was a MAJOR pothead.
> Presently however, I can count the number of hits I take within any given year on one hand... (camping trips and whatnot...)
> 
> I am constantly amazed at how many very intelligent, successful people smoke pot on a regular basis!
> ...


Back in the 80's... Your so old! j/k


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

I smoke regularly as well and it doesn't affect me by causing laziness. I get home from work at like 4:15. Smoke a bowl. At around 5:30 when my roommate gets home we go to the gym to work out. Some days we go play basket ball and then work out. He is a college graduate and I am currently finishing up my degree.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

kove32 said:


> My problem is how people who are weed smokers constantly try to promote it. Ya, I get it, you smoke weed. *Although, I do not think avatars of rolling joints and weed leaves are awesome like you.* I chew, does that mean I have an avatar of someone spitting a big dip into a spittoon? No.. I have plenty of friends who constantly smoke. I don't have a problem with them at all. They never try to get me to smoke and if I wanted to, I am SURE they would let me. I also have friends who smoke who constantly talk about how "uber awesome it is doods." That is what pisses me off. If you smoke, are successful, aren't on welfare, and are living a productive life; good, go for it! I am happy for you and your marijuana is fine with me. If you are a waste of life who is stealing and living off of others, then f*ck you. Stop smoking, stop your sh*t, and get on track. Although, I would say the same thing for an alcoholic.
> 
> Honestly, this is just my two cents. I truly do not mean to offend anyone with this at all.


Its just an avatar bud get over it...

I didnt know that you were supposed to put stuff you DIDNT like in your avatar..at the time i felt like putting a weed avy and i did. Big whoop.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Puff said:


> i smoke it. sometimes regularly, other times ill go 6-12 months without touching it. *right now im studying for exams and find it definitely helps, but when exams are over im not toking until september.*lol


interesting, most people would do the opposite. take a break during studing then enjoy smoking over summer


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok well I guess I'll throw my opinion in too...

I have never smoked pot, and I don't intend to. It's just a choice. I know guys like everyone else that are lazy fucks that are smoking their lives away. Most of the smoker's defense here is saying that there are many successful people that used to smoke pot, or now smoke pot. Show me someone who is successful with pure hard work and intelligence that smoked pot all the way to the top. Not someone who is successful now that decided to grow up and be serious about things, and not someone who is rich and doesn't give a f*ck. Like I said its a choice issue. I am not tryin to offend anyone either, its just how I feel.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> It uh............................makes me slow and ............................uh...........................................more preceptive but it................................................uh............................
> .........slows the reaction time.............................................and makes short term.....................and makes short term............................................and makes short term memory bad.......................uh........................................yeah!!!!


I lol'd pretty hard at that.

As for the weed, if it ever was made legal it would be just like booze -> Dont use in public and dont get in the car intoxicated.

I have nothing against people who smoke weed...but lets face the facts here people; weed is just plain bad for you. It doesnt fight cancer, heighten your senses or make you smarter. It might feel good but so does huffing gas with a rig full of meth slammed into your arm. All those articles and factual videos you watched that tell you weed is just fine and dandy were made by the same kind of people that do the same thing for PETA...

I used to smoke all time everyday and fried my brain, true story.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

No offense to you but my brain feels fried after that bs you just posted above... Weed is bad for you?? How many deaths has weed caused?? And I suppose you dont believe in medical marijuana??

Well here is my true story. I bet that Ive smoked more weed than most people on Pfury have. I get high everyday and I run a successful business. Weed has helped me leaps and bounds after my accident. Better than popping vicadin all day long. I broke my back in three different places, colar bone and pelvic. Studies have proven that memory loss and "fried brains" have no relation to marijuana.....

So many people smoke weed. More than most people realize. Your doctor, your parents, or even a teacher.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

TobiasRieper said:


> I have nothing against people who smoke weed...but lets face the facts here people; weed is just plain bad for you. *It doesnt fight cancer*, heighten your senses or make you smarter.


Actually, it does

http://rawstory.com/news/afp/Marijuana_hel...c_04022009.html

http://www.webmd.com/cancer/brain-cancer/n...ht-brain-cancer

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,312132,00.html


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> I have nothing against people who smoke weed...but lets face the facts here people; weed is just plain bad for you. *It doesnt fight cancer*, heighten your senses or make you smarter.


Actually, it does

http://rawstory.com/news/afp/Marijuana_hel...c_04022009.html

http://www.webmd.com/cancer/brain-cancer/n...ht-brain-cancer

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,312132,00.html
[/quote]

Thanks! after the "salvia" topic, i wasnt going to get into it...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> I have nothing against people who smoke weed...but lets face the facts here people; weed is just plain bad for you. *It doesnt fight cancer*, heighten your senses or make you smarter.


Actually, it does

http://rawstory.com/news/afp/Marijuana_hel...c_04022009.html

http://www.webmd.com/cancer/brain-cancer/n...ht-brain-cancer

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,312132,00.html
[/quote]


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I think the majority of people who smoke weed are more or less stoners, however there are some pretty smart and sucsessful people that do it just to relax


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

You wanna be a man, do heroine!

Just Kidding!


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

blbig50 said:


> Thanks! after the "salvia" topic, i wasnt going to get into it...


Haha I was just going to do this:

This thread should answer any questions you have as to whether it should be legalized or not.

Salvia thread


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

smoke it up..... i am


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> smoke it up..... i am


same brother


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

weed doesnt make you "smarter", but it can help some people focus better.

i started toking again in late december. first semester (september to december) i did crappy...now, after toking again, my GPA is up at 3.6-3.7 (all because of freaking calculus. the others are As and A+s). now whether that is due to the courses i'm taking, or other outside factors, i do not know. but i find it helps when i need to study. unfortunately it also makes me munch out...lol


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Puff said:


> weed doesnt make you "smarter", but it can help some people focus better.
> 
> i started toking again in late december. first semester (september to december) i did crappy...now, after toking again, my GPA is up at 3.6-3.7 (all because of freaking calculus. the others are As and A+s). now whether that is due to the courses i'm taking, or other outside factors, i do not know. but i find it helps when i need to study. unfortunately it also makes me munch out...lol


totally agree with you puff.

and plus who wouldnt want a natural sex enhancer? haha


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

If your not hurting anyone else, then who gives a *uck? Ive never understood this debate.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I have pretty much smoked daily until about a year and a half ago. I have been a contributing member of society, work daily at the same place 9 years, raise a family. I recently was required to participate in random drug testing, so catching a buzz is no longer going to be a part of my life. There's absolutely nothing wrong with smoking a little grass. It's never killed anyone. Would you rather be driving through rush hour traffic with a few pot heads near you or a few drunks??? LEGALIZE IT!!! Keep smoking [email protected]!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I have smoked marijuana a few times before but the high never really did it for me BUT

Recent studies at the university of Utah have shown excessive marijuana use causes erectile dysfunction in men over the age of 20,

Article : University of Utah finds link between Chronic Marijuana Use and Erectile Dysfunction


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

cant say I've never been down refer road before, switched to 15-20mg of valium and several ounces of scotch to relax.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

People who smoke are losers. Take offense and get a life.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Malawi- said:


> People who smoke are losers. Take offense and get a life.


coming from the guy who had these supposed tattoos, and was a author, and also a master piranha expert


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Malawi- said:


> People who smoke are losers. Take offense and get a life.


Malawi the only loser is your ass.:nod::nod: You are so damn fake..... See ICEE comments


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

SeedlessOne said:


> People who smoke are losers. Take offense and get a life.


Malawi the only loser is your bitch ass.:nod::nod: You are so damn fake..... See ICEE comments.
[/quote]

hostility of a pot head....

-the title of my next novel!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

that's harsh! i've been smokin for 9+years almost every day up until feb24th 09 now i'm smoke free with a year to go then i'm gonna be tokin that sh*t up again like nobody's buisness...and my GPA in junior year was 3.2 and my senior year was a 3.4 with 64 un-excused absences yet i smoked EVERY DAY more than twice usually one before school one on my lunch break and a couple after school, i did my homework and i always outperformed most kids in my class on my tests and quizes...hmmm yes LEGALIZE IT...but i only speak on my behalf as far as performing while stoned i know some people that are worthless...


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

No man Im really a chill kinda guy. But I cant stand Malawi. Phoney people blow.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^^^


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Found another article on why weed sucks and why it should stay banned. This kid was only 13 years old







:

Kansas Teen Dies Of Severe "Cotton Mouth" From Excessive Marijuana Inhalation- April 14 2009


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

LOL coming from a guy that posted all this sh*t like a drama queen about leaving this site.....Why did you return. You sir fail at life.

And please dont ruin this thread with your BS. That would be great.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Way to get personal man. I thought we as a forum were not going to talk about "it" anymore? Why you grilling me dog?


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> Found another article on why weed sucks and why it should stay banned. This kid was only 13 years old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you please stop posting this link. It is more annoying than porn sites popping up windows. At least then you get to see girls while you constantly close windows...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

erikcooper said:


> Found another article on why weed sucks and why it should stay banned. This kid was only 13 years old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you please stop posting this link. It is more annoying than porn sites popping up windows. At least then you get to see girls while you constantly close windows...
[/quote]

Is that what that link is ? Don't want to click while I'm at work

You'd think that someone on zero tolerance with a 90% warning level who just recently begged to be released from the Padded Roof after being suspended would be more careful...


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

^ Yea its the Rick Roll'd link...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Found another article on why weed sucks and why it should stay banned. This kid was only 13 years old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you please stop posting this link. It is more annoying than porn sites popping up windows. At least then you get to see girls while you constantly close windows...
[/quote]

Is that what that link is ? Don't want to click while I'm at work

You'd think that someone on zero tolerance with a 90% warning level who just recently begged to be released from the Padded Roof after being suspended would be more careful...
[/quote]

Here-
Clicky

http://www.smouch.net/lol/

Yeah I'm an ass Jewelz


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Here-
> Clicky
> 
> http://www.smouch.net/lol/
> ...


Haha yea don't click. That is annoying as sh*t.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

E-THUG said:


> I have smoked marijuana a few times before but the high never really did it for me BUT
> 
> Recent studies at the university of Utah have shown excessive marijuana use causes erectile dysfunction in men over the age of 20,
> 
> Article : University of Utah finds link between Chronic Marijuana Use and Erectile Dysfunction


i'll tell you right now. my plumbing works just fine.

maybe that study focused on the fat, unmotivated, slob stoners who never get girls, so their peens dont get the proper workout.


----------

